# Jesus Fuego



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I met Jesus Fuego at a cigar tasting in Fall River ,Ma last night.Had a good time ,I thought the event started at 5pm but when I arrived the owner said it dont start till 7pm lol. Well I hung around and smoked a cigar, did not feel like heading back home. So 6pm rolls around and Jesus Fuego came in ,I talked with him and his coworker Edgar for whole hour before anybody showed up real nice guy down to earth. I smoked three cigars ,I liked the Sangre De Toro nice spicy smoke had two of those and 1 Origen I ended up buying a bundle of the Sangre De Toro, cant wait for the next cigar tasting.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Sounds like a good time Roger. You'll have to let me try one of those Sangres next time we all meet up; any cigar named "blood of the bull" is worth trying in my book.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Sounds like a good time Roger. You'll have to let me try one of those Sangres next time we all meet up; any cigar named "blood of the bull" is worth trying in my book.


Lol yes sorry i missed the mini herf we have to meet up.


----------



## wfd38383 (May 3, 2011)

where was the cigar tasting and where do you go in the area for tastings? I'm new bedford and looking for some. thanks in advance


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I believe he's going to be in RI tomorrow for another event at regency cigar in barrington


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice Roger, hitting up all the cigar events!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

wfd38383 said:


> where was the cigar tasting and where do you go in the area for tastings? I'm new bedford and looking for some. thanks in advance


Old Firehouse Smoke Shop in Fall River on Rock ST they have them all the time .Stop in, there is always something going on.


----------

